# quotes



## sarah (Apr 8, 2005)

Inside every older lady is a younger lady -- wondering what the **** happened. 

Cora Harvey Armstrong- 
 Inside me lives a skinny woman crying to get out.  But I can usually 
 shut her up with cookies. 
 The hardest years in life are those between ten and seventy. 

Helen Hayes (at 73)- I refuse to think of them as chin hairs.  I think of them as stray 
eyebrows. 

-Janette Barber- 
A male gynecologist is like an auto mechanic who never owned a car. 

-Bette Davis- 
  A man's got to do what a man's got to do.  A woman must do what he 
can't. 

-Rhonda Hansome- 
 The phrase "working mother" is redundant. 

-Jane Sellman- 
 Every time I close the door on reality, it comes in through the windows. 

-Charlotte Whitton- 
Thirty-five is when you finally get your head together and your body 
starts falling apart. 

-Caryn Leschen- 
I try to take one day at a time -- but sometimes several days attack me 
at once. 

-Dolly Parton- 
 If high heels were so wonderful, men would still be wearing them. 

-Elayne Boosler- 
Behind every successful man is a surprised woman. 

-Margaret Thatcher- 
I have yet to hear a man ask for advice on how to combine marriage and a 
career. 

-Gloria Steinem- 
 Nobody can make you feel inferior without your permission.


----------



## ChefWhite (Apr 10, 2005)

These quotes remind me of Dr Phil, I'm a male, but whenever I watch Dr Phil I feel as though I have lost all rights to own or operate a *Don't know if I can say that word on these forums, but I think you can guess it*


----------



## wasabi (Apr 11, 2005)

> Thirty-five is when you finally get your head together and your body
> starts falling apart.



I can relate.


----------

